# hoisting made simple



## Crappie Hunter (Dec 27, 2009)

Just wanted to share with everyone a easy way to store your yak. At Harbor Freight they sell a bike hoist for 9.99, I use it to lift my yak. The max weight for the system is 50lbs and my yak weigh about 66lbs ....so I replaced the cheap rope they provided with a 1/4 braided poly rope that has a working load of 112lbs for a buck and some change. Very easy to assemble and my car is back in the garage...


----------

